# Help me pick?



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

This combo?


















Or this combo?


















Or if you see a skin that would go better with one of those bags...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like #2.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I like them both, but prefer the second one.
Kdawna


----------



## eirual (Mar 8, 2009)

I really like the first one - but I am not so into pink...

Laurie


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like both of them but when I saw the first one I said to myself "ooh I like that" so I my choice would be #1.  Enjoy!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I have no idea how you're going to pick just one.  Both of those are absolutely stunning.  I love pink and I love brown.  I am going to be no help at all.  Good luck and let us know what you chose.
deb


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I've seen the fabric on the 2nd one at a fabric store and it's purple not pink (really light purple).  I don't think it will go with the skin, so the picture is deceptive.  I love the 1st combination!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd go with #2 as well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

There is really only one option: get them both!!  


(If you HAVE to choose, I like #1 although both are stunning)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay you are bad.  I like #2 the best, but both are beautiful.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I try Kathy, I try


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My vote would be #1, but I would love #2 if someone gave it to me!


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Lilly said:


> I think I've seen the fabric on the 2nd one at a fabric store and it's purple not pink (really light purple). I don't think it will go with the skin, so the picture is deceptive. I love the 1st combination!


Thanks! That is helpful information. I noticed it said "purple" but looked like pink on my screen (and I couldn't find a skin that had a light purple with pink undertones)


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Number 2. It does look very light purple on my screen, but still goes very well with the skin.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> Number 2. It does look very light purple on my screen, but still goes very well with the skin.


I agree. The light purple and pink should blend well.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I REALLY like #1, they look great together!!  
kjn


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

I vote for #1.  Good Luck with your choice.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Decisions Decisions -- they are both beautiful.  But I agree there is something special about #1.  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I have that fabric in a different style Borsa Bella bag and it's defintely purple. I like #1!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

The fabric in the first bag you show has sold out already. Do you know for sure that she has enough to make any more in that material? Sometimes with Borsa Bella you just have to click fast when you see one you love.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, sold out already?  Didn't the new fabrics just go up in the last 24 or so hours?  That is amazing. 
deb


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

CRAP!  I can still add it to my cart on her website.  How do you know it is sold out?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

sixxmum said:


> CRAP! I can still add it to my cart on her website. How do you know it is sold out?


You're right! She has sold out of it on etsy but still has one on her own home page. Go for it quickly!!!


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Done! : )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm assuming that means you've chosen #1.  After much consideration and way too much time looking at these, I like 1 better also.  
deb


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

: )  I appreciate the feedback.  I just let the "fabric is almost out" push me over the edge of indecision.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We appreciate you asking us to help.  I love seeing what combos other come up with.  
Much better than my choices.
deb


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

sixxmum said:


> : ) I appreciate the feedback. I just let the "fabric is almost out" push me over the edge of indecision.


Always glad to provide a little impetus  Before you choose your skin, check out http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm Go to the K2 skins (they'll be along the bottom of your screen...you can either click on certain ones or start the slideshow and see them all). Skin #47 might be beautiful with the Borsa Bella bag you selected. See what you think.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like #1 best


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Always glad to provide a little impetus  Before you choose your skin, check out http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm Go to the K2 skins (they'll be along the bottom of your screen...you can either click on certain ones or start the slideshow and see them all). Skin #47 might be beautiful with the Borsa Bella bag you selected. See what you think.


Oh no! I have never seen this site before. More choices! : )


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you bought #1? That was the combo that I liked the best, love the bag.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Always glad to provide a little impetus  Before you choose your skin, check out http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm Go to the K2 skins (they'll be along the bottom of your screen...you can either click on certain ones or start the slideshow and see them all). Skin #47 might be beautiful with the Borsa Bella bag you selected. See what you think.


These are fantastic! I never thought I would decorate my kindle until I saw these. I could not decide so ordered one of the black/white floral designs and one of the mod prints.


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2009)

I love #1 - so happy you nabbed it in time!


----------

